# Working opposite muscle groups



## spire (Mar 8, 2003)

I've heard conflicting information about this but is it a good idea to do a complimentary muscle groups in one workout like quads/hams or tri/bi?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

the reason that you might work quads and hams together is because the hams will get worked indirectly when you work your quads, e.g. squats.

is it necessary to work them together? for a beginner I would probably say yes, for someone more advanced I say no. 

Another example is chest & tri's, and even shoulders. the same thing happens when you work chest, e.g. bench press you will also be working your tri's and shoulders.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

It also makes for a more efficient workout.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> It also makes for a more efficient workout.



how so?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

Working say tri's after chest, they are warmed up and already pre fatigued from chest so they wouldn't need a whole lot more work.


----------



## spire (Mar 8, 2003)

I might not have been clear in my quesion. 

Is it a good idea to do opposing muscle groups like biceps and triceps in the same workout?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

I don't think it really matters.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

Yes, working push pull muscles is fine, with bi/tri it keeps the blood in the same area so you can still train to the muscles full potential and doing push pull isn't going to fatigue one muscle over the other.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

I still don't think it matters.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I still don't think it matters.


so you keep saying


----------



## spire (Mar 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> Yes, working push pull muscles is fine, with bi/tri it keeps the blood in the same area so you can still train to the muscles full potential and doing push pull isn't going to fatigue one muscle over the other.



Thanks! That's exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## shwaym (Mar 8, 2003)

i train bis/tris together  with supersets and i really like it. noticeable size/strength changes. other people dont like to do that though...try it out...then switch.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

why do you do "supersets"?


----------



## shwaym (Mar 8, 2003)

well im naturally inclined to more endurance than strength so thats just my muscle/body type. and my heart rate/pump lowers very quickly so i dont want to just sit there...if i do, i get tired & loose incentive to keep going. & it saves time.  plus i think i look foolish just sitting there in the gym when i could be lifting or (even better) at home eating


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2003)

well, it is necessary to let a muscle "recuperate" between sets, which if you're training heavy this usually takes around 2-3 minutes. 

but it sounds like you're not training for size/strength.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 8, 2003)

I super set bi's and tri's every now and then to shwaym but I also like to give them their own workouts as well, gives me a better chance to rest between sets.


----------



## shwaym (Mar 8, 2003)

i AM training for size/strength...thats just not how i am naturally.  i superset biceps with triceps w/some time in between so they do get a chance to rest. but sitting there resting for just one excersize doesnt work for me. i know im in the minority here but im growing so ill keep it up for awhile then do something else in a month or so.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 8, 2003)

Well...if you want to achieve maximum resultsstop worrying about what you look like when you're resting...you need rest to recuperate and achieve optimal results.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 8, 2003)

I used to tons of supersets workout after workout, week after week.  Can't say that i really overtrained myself, had gains, didn't get sick...no symptoms of OT'ing.

However, i now try to limit my supersets to once every 3 weeks or so (as in, week 1 i'll allow myself supersets in every w/o, but then i won't do any supersets for 2-3 weeks).  Same with dropsets/and forced reps.  I believe cycling training is very productive to growth and keeps OT'ing at bay.


----------

